# post op bleeding - Would appreciate any input regarding



## MADDIE (Mar 10, 2011)

Would appreciate any input regarding the following: patient is 10days post biopsy of tongue and is being taken back to OR for hemostasis. Under general anesthesia clot was removed and bleeding was cauterized. One 3-0 vicryl suture was placed. Looking at the 42960-42962 but not sure what would be appropriate as it appears simple but it also is a minor secondary surgical intervention....I think?


----------

